# Where's Lisa?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Lisa (mom23girls) where you been? everything AOK?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I just got my copy of Our Havanese in the mail on Friday. I see Lisa has put out a BIG 2 page advertisement, promoting her new kennel which also includes a shout out to Elaine for her 8th bred-by championship!

Ryan


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Missy said:


> Hey Lisa (mom23girls) where you been? everything AOK?


Hey Missy,
Lisa will be back on the forum soon I am sure. She had some computer issues then some personal things she is doing.

Kathy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks for the update Kathy. Give her our best and our hugs.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Kathy, thanks for the update on Lisa. She seems like a busy person with the girls, furkids, working on differerent things in her life. She is a sweetheart and I think we all love and miss her post because that girl is full of good information!!!

When you talk to her, please tell her.............
*"HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY"*
I hope it's a good one....and hurry back to us!!


----------

